# How do you get to back up bands?



## cellogrl (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi I'm a cellist currently auditioning for conservatories. I live in a pretty rural/small town area right now but I'm auditioning for schools in cities such as Rochester, Cincinnati, Macon, and Cleveland. I've always been interested in other kinds of music and hope to gain some skills in that area as well as continuing my classical training. I think it would be awesome to play with bands. How do classical musicians get jobs backing up country/pop bands, ect.? Is it just who you know? Thanks!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, to start with get to know some bands and play with them - you could join a band that way or just do some gigs with them. A really proactive approach would be to get together a little string group and work up some arranging skills so you can offer a real package (as bands will not just have string charts lying around) - that could be developed into a nice steady workstream potentially. In the more pro world, lots of freelancers do work across the spectrum of music with orchestras, chamber music, show bands and various types of pop - usual story, get yourself known as a good player and decent person to wrok with so you'll get called for the jobs, do a good job and they'll call you again

Get active and enjoy - these opportunities definitely do not come looking for you!


----------

